# Big Al's



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was at the mississauga location today buying some things for my system. When i got to the cash i noticed that behind the cashier was "THE REEF AQUARIUM" VOLUME 3 by Delbeek and Sprung. I asked the how much it was so she scanned it and it came to $156. WTF. J&L aquatics is selling it for $80. How can they get away with this. They were also selling the JBJ auto top off system for $169 were J&L sells it for $130. Let me know what u guys think.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

dimples76 said:


> I was at the mississauga location today buying some things for my system. When i got to the cash i noticed that behind the cashier was "THE REEF AQUARIUM" VOLUME 3 by Delbeek and Sprung. I asked the how much it was so she scanned it and it came to $156. WTF. J&L aquatics is selling it for $80. How can they get away with this. They were also selling the JBJ auto top off system for $169 were J&L sells it for $130. Let me know what u guys think.


buy those things from J&L and pay for the shipping..
and if you actually did your research:

"The Reef Aquarium - 3 Volume Set by C. Delbeek & J. Sprung (Hardcover) $235.95 "
http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/15/General+&+Reef+Aquariums.html

Seems Big Al's has the better deal!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

BettaBeats said:


> buy those things from J&L and pay for the shipping..
> and if you actually did your research:
> 
> "The Reef Aquarium - 3 Volume Set by C. Delbeek & J. Sprung (Hardcover) $235.95 "
> ...


Actually, if you carefully read the OP's post you will notice that the wording is 'Volume 3, not the three volume set; each volume at J&L is $79.99, the OP note's that volume 3 is $80 at J&L Aquatics, while at Big Al's it's $156.
It help when you read the post 

Personally, I don't shop at Big Al's, mainly because of their pricing and poor advice.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah if anything it's a good reminder to try to be as informed a consumer as you can be - should never expect you're getting the best price simply because you're at a certain store.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think dimples was referring to:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=lit-tra3
The individual book, volume #3. $79.95 at JL aquatics

And comparing with:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Boo...The-Reef-Aquarium_7699969_102.html?tc=default 
The individual book, volume #3, $159.99 at BA's.

JL Aquatics definately has the better deal, just add a few more items to your order and get free shipping dimples. BA's is BA's... nuff said.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

sort of like the refractometer at big als is 89 and at MOPS it was 49 sooo I bought from mops, added excell(again cheaper) and had it all shipped for 75 + - change.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Just like Kent's Tech M (64 oz) at J&L and at Big Al's ...that's a 70% price difference, what gives


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Naoko said:


> Just like Kent's Tech M (64 oz) at J&L and at Big Al's ...that's a 70% price difference, what gives


Store front BA's has to pay rent/ heat/employee's all has to do with over head. Online stores can give you better deals because their operating costs are lower.

Same with ordering fish online and having them shipped. You can get better deals. Issue is you can't pick out the fish and most times see the fish you are getting. Also there is more risk to health issues with shipping fish than buying one in a LFS. Economics 101


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Price between online BA's and brick n' mortar BA's the same for the books. JL Aquatics also has a brick n' mortar (store front) operation in British Columbia. 

Doesn't explain the price differential 'cept for plain ole greed.

BA's is just really out of touch in alot of ways... if a smaller operation like JLA can give better prices on dry goods than BA's... well it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well then if you don't agree with their price you should boycott them 

I rarely ever buy anything from Ba's. I think it has been way over a year on fish.

Last thing I got was a Marineland LED light for my 90 gallon and that was cuz I wanted to use up my wagjag coupons


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Remember some online stores have local pick up to save S&H as well like MOPS. If you're like 30mins driving/bus or less from MOPS then yah go there. If you're not close to it you can price match them with BA but remember you need to print out the exact matching product off the competition site and also state that the store allows local pick up to save on shipping or else BA's will play the 'oh you have to price match including S&H as well' card on you.

Just saying. If I was living the area on had business up there then yah I'd stop by MOPS but I rarely in a blue moon go out there.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Remember some online stores have local pick up to save S&H as well like MOPS. If you're like 30mins driving/bus or less from MOPS then yah go there. If you're not close to it you can price match them with BA but remember you need to print out the exact matching product off the competition site and also state that the store allows local pick up to save on shipping or else BA's will play the 'oh you have to price match including S&H as well' card on you.
> 
> Just saying. If I was living the area on had business up there then yah I'd stop by MOPS but I rarely in a blue moon go out there.


Actually if you play your cards right and point to the big sign in the store that states the price match you don't have to prove local pick and you don't have to include the shipping and handling. Only the BA's online states that. 
You just have to know what you're doing and how to get the point across.


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

*Educational reef keeping books*

Check Ebay those books come up for sale all the time I have about every reef book ever written in the last 30 years and have saved allot of money by buying used and from other reef keepers who just want to pass the book along after they have read it.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Online shopping is always cheaper than a store, I looked at SUM online and they have a media reactor for $46, in there own store it's $65, all stores are like that I don't buy from BA unless it's on sale including livestock, the reason I shop there is I would have too pay double the bus fare to go to else where like markham or Mississauga. Just shop around for the deals before you leave the house.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

JL has free shipping for over 100$ most of the year,

Truth is big als is sh*t in everyway possible.
Only time I go there is when I need something on the spot in an emergency.


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Big Al's like any other commercial enterprise has changed over the years to suit the existing market yes! they have changed some like the change some do not its the norm. I began shopping at BIG Al's almost 25 years ago when it was located in the old store several doors down from its existing location on Kennedy. It was a great place and the hobby was booming but it was not my main supplier I spent most of my time at Aquarium Toronto which to me was the very best reef supply store that ever was in Canada and in those days you would not believe the corals types, sizes and prices of corals that one could purchase there selection was simply over whelming for a reef keeper. Today like everything else the hobby seems to be saturated with low quality plastic products and CITE for the good has limited the amount and type of corals and marine fish that can be imported but on the other hand It's great to see that hobbyist are now propagating coral clippings more than before and hatcheries around the globe are trying there very best to provide tank raise marine fish. It was just brought to my attention that once again CITE in 2011 will be implementing more regulations and restrictions to the pet industry.. Support your neighborhood aquarium club.

Cheers


----------

